# Why does anyone accept my requests?



## sms03 (Feb 24, 2022)

I know this sound like a dumb question but why does anyone see my post. I post a lot of stuff but people don’t see it


----------



## Kandi (Feb 24, 2022)

Requests as in art requests? If it's free they don't exactly have to fulfill your request, but if they choose to do so it's up to the artist


----------



## sms03 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kandi said:


> Requests as in art requests? If it's free they don't exactly have to fulfill your request, but if they choose to do so it's up to the artist


Okay


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 24, 2022)

You're also requesting that people make anthro forms of photos you found on the internet. 
It's one thing to reference them, its another thing to make a fursona of someone you've never gotten permission from.


----------



## sms03 (Feb 24, 2022)

Okay. Also one of the pictures is actually mine


TyraWadman said:


> You're also requesting that people make anthro forms of photos you found on the internet.
> It's one thing to reference them, its another thing to make a fursona of someone you've never gotten permission from


----------

